# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  tanco showa sumi mendem....

## mikaelsebastian

dulu pernah nonggol di :
http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-showa-up-date

sekarang sudah 65cm tetep male namun suminya hilang :Becky: 

sumi tiba2 drop pas backwash total chamber hampir 50% volume kolam...

apakah layak untuk dipertahankan ? apakah sumi bisa muncil kembali....mohaon masukan sodara2 setanah air...

foto dulu:



foto setelah dropp sumi




mohon masukkan :Becky:  terima kasih sebelumnya...

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> ampunnnnnnnn


kayaknya ikannya itu mendem sesuatu dah....male kan? tahu lah kebutuhan male gmn apalagi ikan dah cukup dewasa....maybe abis dikasih itu sumi bisa muncul lagi...ha...ha..ha....

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sigit#31

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ini ikannya stress makanya suminya ilang...  :Dance:

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

so far blm pernah nemu sumi ilang trus ndak balik lagi. kalo beni ilang ndak balik sih banyak kasusnya jd ndak perlu kuatir dg sumi dari tancho ini. om wandrie bnr2 jago nggemukin nih...all koi bulet2.......masih pake hisilk ya om?

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

> Hai om . Kebetulan sudah pindah rumah om dan sudah jadi bapak hehehe...dipinang orang bandung salah satu breeder rumah yang handal....


Ooo.. Ud pindah rumah.. Hehe..
oke om.. Sipp.. Penasaran tdnya sama suminya.. Hehehe..

----------


## Eryno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

